# DREADLOCKS Organic vs Chemicals



## makeuptianna (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Ladies,

I'm a newbie to the dreadlock community! I hear alot of different opinions as to whats good on the hair? What rollers to use? What shampoos work and what dont etc. Please feel free to share with me what you use and how its been benefical to you? Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 27, 2010)

Omg ur hair is bad ass looks really great on u


----------



## Junkie (Aug 27, 2010)

Knotty Boy Dread Shampoo Bar - it looks like a regular bar of soap. Its pretty potent though and makes your eyes reaaaaally red if you get some in there. Your hair has this very earthy smell to it for a few days, but it wears off after a bit. My bf swears by it. He only washes his hair once every 3-4 months though. He's had his dreads for about 9 years now, so they've naturally gotten used to infrequent shampoos and clean themselves. They don't smell stinky....just naturally like hair - I like it! Haha.

He started out with mid-back length hair - they shortened to just below the shoulders after his dreads were finished. He has non-textured, fairly straight hair with some wave to it. Its now past the small of his back - they hang over his butt in some places. The longest dread is now 36" - average is around 33-34" long.


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank u for the replies ladies! Please everyone leave comments because this is helpful for me!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2010)

Experiment. I go the all natural route and my locs look and feel fine when I take care of them. My friend uses whatever, and doesn't care and hers look and feel fine also.

The thing with locs is that you want to keep them super moisturized and clean so stay away from heavy oils and waxes, and LINT!!! Lint destroys locs (learned and still learning that the hard way). So experiment and see what your hair drinks up.

So here's what I suggest:
Moisture spray for hair 
Light oil to seal in moisture
Clarifying shampoo/ regular shampoo with apple cider vinegar rinse (1:7 ratio acv:water)
Silk/satin scarves, pillow cases, covers for chair backs etc.

If you have more questions feel free to pm.


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Experiment. I go the all natural route and my locs look and feel fine when I take care of them. My friend uses whatever, and doesn't care and hers look and feel fine also.

The thing with locs is that you want to keep them super moisturized and clean so stay away from heavy oils and waxes, and LINT!!! Lint destroys locs (learned and still learning that the hard way). So experiment and see what your hair drinks up.

So here's what I suggest:
Moisture spray for hair 
Light oil to seal in moisture
Clarifying shampoo/ regular shampoo with apple cider vinegar rinse (1:7 ratio acv:water)
Silk/satin scarves, pillow cases, covers for chair backs etc.

If you have more questions feel free to pm._

 
Thank u so much for the advice on dreads. I appreciate those words of advice!


----------



## makeba (Aug 31, 2010)

I had locs for 4yrs and adored them. Nappturality.com is a wonderfully filled with information site and I know would help you. It is loaded with product information and maintenance care. I can tell you what worked for me.
Shampoo:  Burts Bees Raspberry moisture shampoo. Jason Naturals
Hair rinses:  Apple cider vinegar rinse are a must for my head. Herbal rinses increase hair growth.
Conditioner:  grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, olive oil hot oil treatments are a must for me. Creamy conditioners worked best. Clear Leave in treatments work better than creamy leave ins becuz they dont cause build up.
Wear a silk wrap scraf every night this helps with not having lint.
Brushing my hair with a soft boar brush was divine becuz it removes lint, stimulates the scalp and fluffs up the hair.
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla leave in spray. OMG helps me big time and still does
Jamaica Mango and lime loc cream wax is good for maintenance.

Good luck and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 31, 2010)

I have locs also and Carols Daughter products are a great place to start. I love:
Mimosa Hair Honey
Hair Milk
Healthy Hair Butter (for scalp)
Khoret Amen Oil
Black Vanilla Leave in Conditioner Spray

Also Vodka and Baking soda are fabulous to rinse and cleanse your hair. I only put natural/organic things in my hair 96% of the time and that really is best. Just expiriment and don't use any beeswax. I have heard of some success with it but that was only from one person who got their hair done in a big city by a professional loctician. One more thing, sleep in a silk scarf or on a silk pillowcase!


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I had locs for 4yrs and adored them. Nappturality.com is a wonderfully filled with information site and I know would help you. It is loaded with product information and maintenance care. I can tell you what worked for me.
Shampoo: Burts Bees Raspberry moisture shampoo. Jason Naturals
Hair rinses: Apple cider vinegar rinse are a must for my head. Herbal rinses increase hair growth.
Conditioner: grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, olive oil hot oil treatments are a must for me. Creamy conditioners worked best. Clear Leave in treatments work better than creamy leave ins becuz they dont cause build up.
Wear a silk wrap scraf every night this helps with not having lint.
Brushing my hair with a soft boar brush was divine becuz it removes lint, stimulates the scalp and fluffs up the hair.
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla leave in spray. OMG helps me big time and still does
Jamaica Mango and lime loc cream wax is good for maintenance.

Good luck and enjoy the ride!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I have locs also and Carols Daughter products are a great place to start. I love:
Mimosa Hair Honey
Hair Milk
Healthy Hair Butter (for scalp)
Khoret Amen Oil
Black Vanilla Leave in Conditioner Spray

Also Vodka and Baking soda are fabulous to rinse and cleanse your hair. I only put natural/organic things in my hair 96% of the time and that really is best. Just expiriment and don't use any beeswax. I have heard of some success with it but that was only from one person who got their hair done in a big city by a professional loctician. One more thing, sleep in a silk scarf or on a silk pillowcase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank u ladies I have to write all this down and check out Carols Daughter! I love the natural stuff as well! Thank u a bunch!


----------

